# UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs



## meekee7 (6. April 2016)

*UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*

Morgen erscheinen die ersten Filme auf UHD-BD, die ersten Player fürs Wohnzimmer sind auch schon erhältlich. Aber gibt es irgendwelche konkreten Informationen zu UHD-BD-Laufwerken für PCs?
Gerüchten zufolge soll bei einigen Laufwerken ein Firmware-Update genügen.

Ganz nebenbei scheint es bei der Player-Software auch ziemlich mau auszusehen. Von Nero gibt es Dementi, bei WinDVD und Totalmedia Theatre keine Informationen, die nächste Version von PowerDVD (wäre diesen Monat fällig) wird UHD-BDs wohl nicht unterstützen. Dabei können all diese Programme sonst mit 4K-Videos umgehen.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. April 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*

Ich denke das Problem ist, dass allgemein kaum noch jemand physische Datenträger nutzt.  

Mit einer ausreichenden Bandbreite kann man auch  UHD-Filme einfach streamen ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*

Blu Ray hatte sich auf dem PC ja schon nicht durchgesetzt als Medium von daher glaube ich kaum das man mit UHD einen weiteren Versuch wagt. Ohne Hardware kann die Software machen was sie will und die werden sich deswegen wohl auch kein Bein ausreißen. Im Verhältnis muss bei 4K ja auch Monitor und Graka einiges mehr reißen was bei Otto Normal eher nicht ankommt wegen dem Aufpreis.


----------



## warawarawiiu (6. April 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich denke das Problem ist, dass allgemein kaum noch jemand physische Datenträger nutzt.
> 
> Mit einer ausreichenden Bandbreite kann man auch  UHD-Filme einfach streamen ...



Für einen Stream in ECHTER UHD Bildqualität braucht es dann aber auch mindestens stabile 100Mbit btw. 12,5MB/s.
Das was Amazon und Netflix liefern kommt ebenfalls nicht an echtes 4k von der scheibe heran.......
Bei Amazon lässt sich "4k" bereits mit 20mbit problemlos strammen- entsprechend schlechter ist die Qualität auch im vergleich zur scheibe. 

Ist auch verständlich. Ein 100mbit dauerstream von 2 stunden in UHD -Blieray Qualität fallen knapp 90GB Daten an....... die stellen die Streamingdienste sicher nicht zur Verfügung-.... bei Amazon klappt zur prime time nicht mal full hd richtig und da verursacht man nur eine datenlast von 5gb pro film.

Und da in Deutschland so gut wie nirgends 100mbit stabil anliegen und die streaminganbieter ihr Filmmaterial auch gar nicht wirtschaftlich damit vertreiben können (lieber niedrigere Qualität bei höherer Quantität.... das bringt mehr Geld) wird die scheibe noch für die nächsten 10 jahre sinnvoll bleiben.

Der einzige Grund warum das Thema 4k blei Ray scheitern könnte, ist dass die Leute schlicht und einfach mit der Qualität von full hd auf normalen bluerays (oder gar den alten DVD's) noch zufrieden sind....... und das sind wohl die meisten. Ich selbst finde 4k beim zocken auch toll, für filme erkenne ich aber selber für mich keinen besonderen Mehrwert.


----------



## Oromis16 (6. April 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*

Imho war ein großes Problem der problematische Kopierschutz, und natürlich die teuren Laufwerke selbst.
Ein anständiges und kostenloses Programm, dass alle BluRays ordentlich wiedergibt hätte mMn sicher viel verändert. Hoffentlich denkt das entsprechende Konsortium ähnlich.

Und wie schon @warawarawiiu sagte ist es ein großer Qualitätsunterschied - und Bonusmaterial gibts bei den Streaminganbietern jetzt auch noch nicht so wirklich.


----------



## meekee7 (6. April 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Im Verhältnis muss bei 4K ja auch Monitor und Graka einiges mehr reißen was bei Otto Normal eher nicht ankommt wegen dem Aufpreis.


Filme wiedergeben hat ganz andere Ansprüche als topaktuelle Spiele zu rendern. Viele Grafikkarten haben hierfür eigene Decodereinheiten, welche von entsprechender Player-Software (siehe oben) auch genutzt werden. Da kommt man auch mit vermeintlich schwacher Hardware aus.
Außerdem halten sich manche Leute eigene Wohnzimmer-Rechner für den (4K-fähigen) Fernseher, damit wäre die Monitorfrage beantwortet.




warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund warum das Thema 4k blei Ray scheitern könnte, ist dass die Leute schlicht und einfach mit der Qualität von full hd auf normalen bluerays (oder gar den alten DVD's) noch zufrieden sind....... und das sind wohl die meisten. Ich selbst finde 4k beim zocken auch toll, für filme erkenne ich aber selber für mich keinen besonderen Mehrwert.




Es kommt auch auf das Ausgangsmaterial an. Wenn nicht bereits digital in 4K (oder besser) gedreht wurde oder analoges Filmmaterial in 4K gescannt wurde, dann wäre der Release auf UHD-BD ziemlich sinnlos. Und bis die gerade erst  für BD in 2K gemasterten Filme in 4K neu gemastert werden dürften ein oder zwei Jahrzehnte vergehen (und dann sind wir bereits bei 8K und höher). Einige BDs werben aber mit 4K-Mastering (einzelne sogar mit 8K), da haben die Studios wohl mit etwas Voraussicht gehandelt.
Ich hatte in Läden und auf der IFA die Gelegenheit, 4K-Fernseher in Aktion zu sehen (auch mit Side-by-Side-Comparsion) und war jedenfalls ziemlich beeindruckt.


Wie jede neue Technologie wird UHD-BD (und vielleicht 4K im Allgemeinen) zunächst einen Nischenmarkt für ein paar Enthusiasten bilden (mit entsprechend hohen Preisen) bevor es vielleicht in den Mainstream übergeht. Die Technologie tritt ja erst jetzt auf den Markt, mal abwarten. 




Oromis16 schrieb:


> Imho war ein großes Problem der problematische Kopierschutz, und natürlich die teuren Laufwerke selbst.
> Ein anständiges und kostenloses Programm, dass alle BluRays ordentlich wiedergibt hätte mMn sicher viel verändert. Hoffentlich denkt das entsprechende Konsortium ähnlich.




Player-Software liegt den Laufwerken meist bei. Mein internes Laufwerk und mein BD-fähiges Notebook kamen jeweils mit einer Ausgabe von PowerDVD.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. April 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*

Der Kopierschutz ist in der Tat ein Problem. 

Ich MUSS alle meine Blurays rippen, weil ich sie dank Kopierschutz nicht direkt abspielen kann. 
Das geht doch völlig an der Sache vorbei ...     
(obwohl ich es sowieso sinnvoll finde die zu digitalisieren, schnellerer Zugriff aber trotzdem hohe Qualität)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*



> Filme wiedergeben hat ganz andere Ansprüche als topaktuelle Spiele zu  rendern. Viele Grafikkarten haben hierfür eigene Decodereinheiten,  welche von entsprechender Player-Software (siehe oben) auch genutzt  werden. Da kommt man auch mit vermeintlich schwacher Hardware aus.
> Außerdem halten sich manche Leute eigene Wohnzimmer-Rechner für den  (4K-fähigen) Fernseher, damit wäre die Monitorfrage beantwortet.


Ich war einfach so frei und war schon einen Schritt weiter, denn wer schon 4k schaut wird von 4k Gaming auch nicht weit entfernt sein


----------



## Oromis16 (7. April 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*

Player Software ist gut, da bekommste doch fast immer PowerDVD 10. Das ist uralt und macht mit manchen Blu Rays eben bereits Probleme.


----------



## meekee7 (7. April 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*

Heise berichtet, dass wohl sämtliche Releasetitel lediglich auf 4K hochskaliert wurden, da die Postproduktion nur mit 2K gearbeitet hat. Auf "echte" 4K-Titel muss man noch ein kleines bisschen warten.

Der LG-Support hat mir gesagt, dass die UHD-BD-Discs wahrscheinlich auf QXL-BDs basieren. Ein entsprechendes BDXL-fähiges Laufwerk _könnte_ also hardwaremäßig genügen.


----------



## meekee7 (13. April 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*

Statusupdate: Das neue PowerDVD 16 ist da, UHD-BD wird nicht unterstützt, da es noch hardwareseitige Lücken in der Kopierschutzkette geben soll.  Es wird schwach angedeutet, dass BDXL-Laufwerke prinzipiell ausreichen könnten. 
Außerdem habe ich inzwischen meinen ersten Film UHD-BD. Von zwei regulären BD-Laufwerken wurde die Disc nicht erkannt. Leider habe ich kein BDXL-Laufwerk zum testen.


----------



## meekee7 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*

Noch ein Statusupdate: In einem anderen Forum wurde der Frage nachgegangen. UHD Blu-ray Disc in BDXL Drive Test Request - AVS Forum | Home Theater Discussions And Reviews Ergebnis: *Ja, die UHD-BDs lassen sich prinzipiell in BDXL-Laufwerken lesen. 
*Player-Software für Windows ist nach wie vor Mangelware. In der c't 9/16 auf Seite 119 wird Cyberlink zum Thema zitiert:  Man würde "liebend gerne" eine Unterstützung anbieten, aktuell seien aber "mehrere wichtige Hardware-Komponenten des PC-Ökosystems noch nicht verfügbar".
Ich nehme an, dass es hardwareseitig Lücken in der Kopierschutzkette gibt. Mal abwarten, was davon durch Treiber- und Firmwareupdates behoben wird und was tatsächlich neuer Hardware bedarf...


----------



## Boven (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*

Ich habe zu dem Thema eine Frage, kann man also mit dem LG BH16NS55 die UHD-BDs abspielen?

Weil ich einen UHD TV von LG habe und gerne mal einen 4k Film schauen möchte. Habe das Laufwerk selbst noch nicht gekauft, weil das für mich das Kaufkriterium ist. Außerdem habe ich noch einen ganz einfachen Blu-Ray Player von LG, der kann das ja anscheinend nicht wieder geben. Es gibt zwar zwei Player einen von Panasonic und einen von Samsung, die das können, aber ich will nicht 700€ oder 400€ ausgeben, nur damit ich 10 Filme schauen kann.


----------



## Superwip (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*

Ja, es ist schon seit einigen Monaten bekannt das UHD-BDs hardwaretechnisch nichts anderes als BD-XLs sind für die bekanntlich schon seit Jahren PC Laufwerke verfügbar sind die zum Teil nichtmal wesentlich teurer als normale sind. Auch der LG BH16NS55 sollte dazu in der Lage sein.

Es gibt aber bis heute keine PC Software die kopiergeschützte UHD-BDs abspielen kann und es ist unklar wann sich das ändern könnte.


----------



## Boven (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*

Also kann ich Filme mit dem Laufwerk nicht sehen, die sind ja bekanntlich kopiergeschützt.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*



Boven schrieb:


> Also kann ich Filme mit dem Laufwerk nicht sehen, die sind ja bekanntlich kopiergeschützt.




Auslesen schon wie ich auch mit meinem LG Laufwerk. Nur abspielen darf es die Software nicht. Ob aus dem Nachreichen von CyberLink durch Verhandlung  was wird steht in den Sternen. Technisch möglich wäre es.
Eigene UHD Aufnahmen auf XL Scheiben gehen natürlich mit PowerDvD 16.


----------



## Boven (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*

Gibt es denn ne Software die das könnte, legal oder illegal?


----------



## Superwip (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*



Boven schrieb:


> Gibt es denn ne Software die das könnte, legal oder illegal?



Nein, eben nicht...

UHD-BD Player sind im Moment ja so teuer das ein HTPC mit BD-XL Laufwerk eine billigere Alternative dazu wäre... aber leider geht das nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*



Boven schrieb:


> Gibt es denn ne Software die das könnte, legal oder illegal?


Ja, gibt es.  MakeMKV beispielsweise.  
Das ist offiziell in der Beta-Phase und in der Zeit kostenlos für 30 Tage nutzbar, allerdings wird diese Beta-Phase seit mittlerweile SECHS Jahren immer wieder verlängert und ein neuer Beta-Key dafür erzeugt, womit es nun de facto dauerhaft kostenlos ist.
Das Programm lässt dich einfach die einzelnen Video-Dateien von einer Bluray speichern, womit man den Kopierschutz umgeht. 

Juristisch ist das wohl eine Grauzone, ich persönlich nutze es um meine eigenen Blurays zu digitalisieren und habe damit moralisch keine Probleme, da ich dafür immer noch die Blurays kaufe und sie auch niemand zu sehen bekommt, dem ich sie nicht auch in physischer Form präsentieren könnte.

Abspielen kann ich die Filme übrigens ebenfalls nicht direkt vom Datenträger, da ich zwar ein Laufwerk habe, aber es aktuell keine Möglichkeit gibt die Dekodiersoftware dafür zu bekommen.


----------



## Boven (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*

Also kurzum hilft es einem auch nicht weiter was das schauen von UHD-BDs ohne teuren Player betrifft.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*



Boven schrieb:


> Also kurzum hilft es einem auch nicht weiter was das schauen von UHD-BDs ohne teuren Player betrifft.


Nein, der aktuelle Status ist, dass man offenbar keine Kunden möchte, die ihre Blurays am PC gucken.  Anders ist der Schwachsinn nicht erklärbar.  Bei DVDs lief das damals irgendwie anders, da waren die Codecs innerhalb kürzester Zeit kostenfrei in alle Bibliotheken eingebunden. 

Ich weiß nicht wirklich was sich die Industrie dabei denkt, aber mit dem Aufkommen von Videostreaming fördern sie dadurch ihren eigenen Tod noch stärker.


----------



## Boven (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*

Die Frage ist ja macht dann ein UHD Tv überhaupt Sinn, ich kann ja eh nichts in UHD schauen.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*



Boven schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja macht dann ein UHD Tv überhaupt Sinn, ich kann ja eh nichts in UHD schauen.


Schwierige Frage.

UHD macht Sinn für Spiele (wenn man denn auch genug Leistung hat um in UHD zu zocken),  für Youtube-Videos in entsprechender Qualität,   und VoD-Dienste wie Netflix und Amazon Prime, wenn diese denn den Film in so hoher Qualität anbieten und deine Internetleitung stark genug ist.

Also eher zweifelhaft, ob man jetzt schon einen UHD Fernseher braucht.  UHD sieht zwar hammer aus, aber es gibt bisher kaum Quellen die das ausnutzen können.


----------



## folcalor (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*

Ich habe zu diesem Thema dann auch mal eine Frage:
Wenn ich ein UHD-fähiges Laufwerk habe (z.B. LG BH16NS55), ist es dann möglich, den Film mit z.B. MakeMKV oder DVDFab zu rippen, und die Filmdatei an meinen 4k-TV zu streamen? Kodi oder der interne Player sollten ja mit den 4k-Inhalten klar kommen?

Gesendet von meinem PadFone 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*

Ja ist möglich.

Technisch gesehen darfst du sie eigentlich nicht rippen ...   ich persönlich halte die Regel für schwachsinnig, ich ziehe meine Blurays auch meist auf Platte schneller drauf zugreifen zu können, und ich sehe auch nicht wo jemandem dadurch ein Schaden entstehen würde.


----------



## folcalor (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: UHD-BD-Laufwerke für PCs*

Ok, danke!
Mir geht es in erster Linie um eine kostengünstige Alternative zu den im Moment noch sehr teuren Stand-alone-playern. Dann werd ich das mal probieren. 

Gesendet von meinem PadFone 2 mit Tapatalk


----------

